# Do I need an amp for my speakers?(no sub)



## Airbus (May 21, 2010)

Hi, I am a newbie in car audio. Sorry for the stupid question.
I just replaced my two front speakers with Pioneer TS-D1720C, and Alpine SPS-600 for the rear.
Now, I am going to replace the head unit. 
I am thinking to get a Pioneer MVH-P8200BT.

Do I need an amp for my speakers(I am not going to get a sub, so just the four speakers + 2 tweeters)? 
The P8200BT only has 17W RMS but the Pioneer TS-D1720C is 60W RMS

Thank you very much


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

Your stereo will play just fine with headunit power. 

You'll enjoy it a whole lot more with an external amplifier though.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

mayhem said:


> Your stereo will play just fine with headunit power.
> 
> You'll enjoy it a whole lot more with an external amplifier though.


Spot on.

Why arnt you going to get a sub?


----------



## Airbus (May 21, 2010)

cbrei1023 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Why arnt you going to get a sub?


because I don't have space to put the sub


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Airbus said:


> because I don't have space to put the sub


What kind of car? It's possible to fit a sub in almost any car nowadays.

As far as loudness goes, if you were to get an amp that were say 75wx4 rms, its only gonna a little louder. Although it will more than likely be cleaner now that you have more headroom. Install the speakers and headunit and see how you like it. When your ready to upgrade, look into a a decent 4 channel amp.


----------



## Airbus (May 21, 2010)

matt1212 said:


> What kind of car? It's possible to fit a sub in almost any car nowadays.
> 
> As far as loudness goes, if you were to get an amp that were say 75wx4 rms, its only gonna a little louder. Although it will more than likely be cleaner now that you have more headroom. Install the speakers and headunit and see how you like it. When your ready to upgrade, look into a a decent 4 channel amp.


my car is an 2000 3drs Integra
Thanks
How's this amp
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938731&pf_rd_i=507846

but is it pointless to get an amp if I seldom turn the vol. very high/loud??

Thanks


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

If your worried about room just get something low profile. You can put thos in small boxes. Even if its not low pro You can get boxes around .5ft^3. If you do decide to amp I would get a sub myself. Your not going to have much low end w/o one. Maybe a 5 channel amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

$36.00 w/2 hours Kenwood KAC6485 4 channel amp: eBay Motors (item 260603420663 end time May-21-10 15:34:24 PDT)

A sub will improve your system 100 %

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-6-5-6...70485377217QQptZCarQ5fSubwoofersQ5fEnclosures


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

You could always buy a 4 channel amp, use 2 channels to run the front components passive with the crossovers. Then bridge the other two channels to run a sub. Having a sub adds low end to your system your speakers arnt capable of playing. You could probably get a decent 4ch and sub for around 200-250 dollars.


----------



## jimnolimit (May 19, 2010)

don't stress it , you can always add an amp later . 

p.s. there are plenty of good (and cheap) 8" subs that require very small sealed boxes .


----------

